# Help!!! Little holes in wings.



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so I just went into my loft and was looking my birds over and two of them have little wholes in there wings! I remember reading something about it being some kind of parasite but I can't remember. But anyway Does anybody know how to cure it or what I need to buy.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

The holes are from feather mites. 
The mites eat the feather while it's still developing, during the stage when it is called a blood feather. 
The holes will be there until your pigeons molt.
Seven Dust and Cage Bird Mite and Lice Spray will both kill the mites.
You buy can Seven at most hardware stores and the Spray at most pet stores and Wallmart.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

ok thanks Keith.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The wholes didn't come from mites they come from a nasty little pigeon flie, but the seven dust and the spray will fix them too. I use Pemethren (not sure of the spelling) clean the loft real good get the birds out and soak down the whole loft every nest box every corner. Then you will have to do that every month till you know they are gone.
Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Pigeon flys do not put holes in feathers. They bite the skin between feathers.
Pigeon flys will also bite people.
I had a friend, who is now deceased, get bitten by a pigeon fly. The bite became infected and he had to go to the hospital.
Hawks also get pigeon flys.
I have seen them on my friends cooper and red tail hawks when they are captured as passage birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That could be but a pigeon fly is what chews the whole in the blood feather.
Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Crazy Pete, please show a reference that show that pigeon flys make holes in feathers.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

This fly is an obligate parasite of birds, especially feral and domestic pigeons (Columba livia) and doves (Columbiformes). Both sexes feed on the blood of the host bird. Theodor (1975) reported that it occurs primarily on pigeons and doves and has been found on many other types of birds in the Old World. He also reported that it only occurs on the domestic pigeon in America. However, it has also been collected from morning doves (Zenaida macroura) in Florida. Pigeon flies very rarely bite humans. Usually it is when a person is handling live pigeons and the flies abandon the birds and land on the person. Occasionally pigeon flies bite people after pigeons have been excluded from a structure. Newly emerged adults that are unable to find a bird host may go to humans in desperation and bite. Pigeon flies cannot survive on humans and are not known to transmit any diseases to humans. Their bites are comparable to stable fly bites and can be a painful nuisance.
The artical does not say the blood feather but that would be the easeast place to bite
Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Crazy Pete, your reference does not mention that they feed on blood feather.
It proves nothing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok Keith have it your way those little wholes just appear the fact that they feed on blood doesn't have a thing to do with it.
Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.canaryadvisor.com/feather-mites.html
"Some feather mites actually burrow into the shaft of the feather. If you see holes...you've got mites"

http://www.federmilben.de/en/detection.html
"When birds with feather lesions caused by feather mites"

http://www.finchroom.com/articles/mites.html
"Feather Mites and Lice: These creatures live out their entire life cycle on your bird including the egg laying between the barbs of the feathers. Signs and Symptoms: Flare the wing of your birds and hold it up to a light and you will quickly see if you have a problem with feather mites! Holes or lacey appearance in the feather indicates feather mites."


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

BBB Loft said:


> Ok so I just went into my loft and was looking my birds over and two of them have little wholes in there wings! I remember reading something about it being some kind of parasite but I can't remember. But anyway Does anybody know how to cure it or what I need to buy.


Could you post a picture of this.ive never seen this before sounds real interesting.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What ever causes it Permethrin should fix it. I get mine at TSC stores. Not sure where you can get it over there.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe Ivermectin and permethrin will take care of these parasites.


----------

